# Hoyt Contender shooters bow on the way



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

............ for the wife , really interested to see what she thinks of this vs. her Ultratec , looks like its gonna be a really good bow from Hoyt


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I'd like to know how it compares to the Ultra Elite? dd


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

DDSHOOTER said:


> I'd like to know how it compares to the Ultra Elite? dd


......Me too!........Jim


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

will post some thoughts when it gets here , but it is a Contender , not the Contender Elite , still should be able to give some good comparisons tho

it appears that the riser is more of a neutral riser than the Ultra or Pro series were - kind of imbetween the 2 , tighter limb pocket tolerances ....... guess I will know more later


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm all for Hoyt making the risers longer, and the Contender riser looks to be plenty stiff....But, long riser/short limbs is the way to go....I'm a Hoyt "Fanboy", but the riser reflex/deflex angles of the Contender is pretty much identicle to the 38 Pro...Lengthening the riser was a good move, to me, anyway....I'd like to shoot a Contender Elite, and compare it to my Pro Elite, and Ultra Elite....Still love the specs, and looks of the Vantage Elite, too...Keep "US" posted!....Take Care.....Jim


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Harperman said:


> I'm all for Hoyt making the risers longer, and the Contender riser looks to be plenty stiff....But, long riser/short limbs is the way to go....I'm a Hoyt "Fanboy", but the riser reflex/deflex angles of the Contender is pretty much identicle to the 38 Pro...Lengthening the riser was a good move, to me, anyway....I'd like to shoot a Contender Elite, and compare it to my Pro Elite, and Ultra Elite....Still love the specs, and looks of the Vantage Elite, too...Keep "US" posted!....Take Care.....Jim


Jim , I have to agree with you on that , I do know some of the Pros are raving about the Contender and not so much about the Vantage series , but for me , I have shot a bunch of Protecs , Ultratecs , and Ultra Elites and really liked all of them ( all tho I much prefer the Ultra geometry to the Pro ) with that said I absolutely LOVE my Vantage X8s ( fingers ) right now , more than anything to work on TP , I have set up a new ( to me ) Vantage Elite for shooting a hook , it appears to be a tack driver and am still getting re-aquanted with my Stan BT release , but 1st thoughts are that I prefer my X8s to my Elite


----------



## Proton Lenny (Oct 21, 2009)

Got any news for us on the contender?


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

nope , not yet , sounds like Hoyt was going to make a bunch of the maxxis type bows up and then early december start producing the shooters bows , hoping its here this month tho


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

proposed build date Dec 18th per Hoyt email today


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I got my hands on a new contender today. Didn't get to shoot it, but I really don't see that much difference than the Proelite, but then what do I know. I do know it held very well....


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I got my hands on a new contender today. Didn't get to shoot it, but I really don't see that much difference than the Proelite, but then what do I know. I do know it held very well....


We were really hoping that Hoyt wouldve kept the 737 , that would have been the bow that we would have picked for her , but am hoping this bow will be all its cracked up to be , I know several of the Pros are talking it up ............ we shall see


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

For the life of me I can't figure out if I'd rather have a Contender or Vantage. They have similar ATAs and brace height and I really like the Cam 1/2 + cams. I have an UltraElite and have never gotten use to threading the arrow through the bow so I don't think I'll ever get an "Elite" model again. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Bow got here just in time to be set up and put under the Christmas tree , if this Iowa weather allows , we will go over to the shop and give it a test run tomoro ....... fit and finish looks good , not exactly the same , but lots of similarities to her 02 ultratec


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Put it thru its warm up paces this morning , wife had a smile on her face about 2 miles wide , smooth , quiet , balanced great , she loved the draw cycle of the Cam & 1/2 + , I checked factory timing & such when we 1st took it out of the box , timing & synch was off a little , did a little twisting to get her to specs , #ge came back to where it should be , got the DL dead nuts , draw cycle got noticeably smoother , back wall was a brick , 1st thoughts is it is a heck of a bow , that is just with some 10 yd shooting in the basement , soon as we can get plowed out from this snow storm , take it to the shop and see what happens @ 20 & 30 Yds ........ but with the little she has shot it , seems like a winner  ...... oh yeh , the bow aint bad either


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Took the wife and her new bow to the local range today , took about 4 shots to get it in the X , she hasnt shot for awhile so didnt know what to expect , she was shooting a single spot , 3 arrows at at time , had 2 or 3 fours , everything else was white and most of them were Xs , bow aimed like a rock , balanced perfectly , very quiet , nice little forward jump on the shot , after one session ....... :thumbs_up

Looks like and acts like this would be a great bow for a finger flinger or a hook shooter , this bow has 2000 limbs on it , basically because of her 25" DL , the buddy that works at the shop got a 3000 limbed contender elite in the same day , that looks to be an awesome bow


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

OK , she has been shooting it for about a week now , here are my thoughts to date , fairly quick for a short draw , easy to set up & tune , unGodly forgiving , quiet as a chuch mouse , stable in the hand and aims very well and Scores very well , she does shoot a release , Cousins switched her from righty to lefty about 4 yrs ago, she had been shooting Bowtech the last 2 + yrs and her scores had went down quite a bit ,now that she has switched back to Hoyt with this Contender and with 2 scores under her belt with this bow she is avg 298 & right @ 40 Xs shooting 880 Navigators , wont be long and she will be stacking 300s again with this bow , she absolutely loves the cam & 1/2 + ( as do I ) ........ so far all positives and no negatives


----------



## niloc_king (Jun 10, 2009)

*Awesome bow*

I got mine a couple months ago and i love the thing its one of the nicest holding bows currently made. Its fast, forgiving and also very responsive. im shooting the best scored i ever have with this bow. I switched from bowtech. al though im shooting it with the spiral cams so its not quite the same smooth draw as the cam and a half would give i enjoy the aggresive feel of the spirals they are very good for use with a bt release. i have shot a proelite before and enjoy the feel of both. Both are exelent bows and i think ill be keeping mine for years to come also the new orange is great in person.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

niloc_king said:


> I got mine a couple months ago and i love the thing its one of the nicest holding bows currently made. Its fast, forgiving and also very responsive. im shooting the best scored i ever have with this bow. I switched from bowtech. al though im shooting it with the spiral cams so its not quite the same smooth draw as the cam and a half would give i enjoy the aggresive feel of the spirals they are very good for use with a bt release. i have shot a proelite before and enjoy the feel of both. Both are exelent bows and i think ill be keeping mine for years to come also the new orange is great in person.


Yep , as well as hers is shooting I think I am going to order one for my outdoor & hunting bow


----------

